

LocalWiki's beautiful first year in review - philipn
http://localwiki.org/first_year/

======
jamesgeck0
LocalWiki is one of the nicest open source wiki engines around, what with the
WYSIWYG editor and all. I look forward to the core version mentioned in the
FAQ, although I can live with maps functionality baked in in the meantime.

------
powertower
Where's the code?

<https://dev.localwiki.org/>

LocalWiki is a Django-based mostly Python project.

~~~
philipn
There's a link on that page right there ("get the code") as well as the "fork
me on github" banner in the main site. Should we make this more clear? (not
sure if you were pointing out a deficiency or asking a question)

